# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Bees in Lockerbie

## stubro

Hi - sorry to disturb the forums but there is no phone number to ask the question.
Basically have just spoken to farmer in Lockerbie who has bees nest in some stored insulation boards. There could be a couple of bees or a couple of hundred. I just thought that if my memory serves me correctly bee keepers are often on the lookout for colonies. Please email me if any use and I will email you the telephone number. Thanks and again, apologies for forum useage. stuartbrown777 at hotmail.com

----------


## gavin

Hi Stuart

No need to apologise - we're happy to hear from non-beekeepers.  I'll email you the details of Archie Ferguson.  Archie runs the SW Scotland group which meets in Dumfries.

Thanks for thinking to contact beekeepers.  I'm not completely sure that they are honeybees, but I'll let Archie help you with that.

all the best

Gavin

----------

